# OK, try & beat this for looking run down.



## downtowndeco (Aug 20, 2010)

Here is the pilot model for our nxt HO kit, "Gone Bust Block". I hope to start shipping in 3 weeks or so.









[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]

Randy Pepprock
www.downtowndeco.com


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

pretty nice work!


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Very nice. You all have some great products. But, I think this thread would be more appropriate in the Product Promotion sub-forum below.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Looks great.


----------



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

True current day Americana! Looks great.

God Bless
Bob


----------

